# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  DEQUERVAIN-ov sindrom. Da li sam jedina koja ima?

## Mirta30

Prošli tjedan sam konačno otišla ortopedu nakon cca 3 mj. bolova i preskakanja palca desne ruke.  Znalo mi se dešavati, više puta dnevno, da nakon nekih pokreta palac nisam mogla vratiti u prvobitan položaj nego sam to morala napraviti drugom rukom.

Sama sebi sam "postavila dijagnozu" ,i zaključila da sam nekako istegnula tetivu dok sam nosila Vida, ali ipak sam krenula doktoru da mi preporuči kako da to saniram.
Dakle, odem ja kod ortopeda. Malo si popričamo i on me nategne za prst - oblio me znoj, užas!!!!. On meni "Rekli ste da imate bebu od 3.5 mj.!?!?!?!!" , "A, da li dojite!?!?!?! Moji odgovori su bili potvrdi. I tako se ispostavilo da moja djagnoza nije baš bila točna.
Imam bolest po imenu DEQUERVAIN-ov sindrom - što je poprilično čest u trudnica i doilja, a uzrokuju ga hormoni. (dolazi do oteknuća nekih ovojnica tetiva..... nemam pojma.... :smajlić crko od srama :Smile: 

Preporuka je nositi steznik, poštedjeti ruku (!!!!), led i Deep reliefe gel. Kontrola za mj. dana. U slučaju da ne dođe do poboljšanja slijedeći korak su injekcije koje ću naravno odbijati  sve do trenutka dok dojim.

S obzirom da na tražilici nisam pronašla ništa o ovom sindromu odlučila sam se otvoriti ovaj topic, pa možda nekome i pomogne.

----------


## tanja_b

Dakle, Mirta, čitajući ovaj post shvatila sam da sam imala istu stvar prošle zime, samo mi dijagnoza nije postavljena (i to zato jer je rendgenska snimka bila uredna, pa je dr opće prakse zaključila da mi nije ništa). I nije bila na desnoj, nego na lijevoj ruci.
Lakše mi je kad vidim da sam zapravo postupala kako treba: nosila sam steznik na lijevom zglobu, mazala Deep reliefom, pazila na opterećenje (koliko sam mogla) i čekala da prođe - i stvarno je prošlo, samo od sebe. Nekako u proljeće, kad je zatoplilo.
Držim fige da i tebi prođe samo od sebe, bez injekcija...

----------


## ~lex~

> S obzirom da na tražilici nisam pronašla ništa o ovom sindromu odlučila sam se otvoriti ovaj topic, pa možda nekome i pomogne.


Možeš ovdje pročitati par stvari o tom sindromu: De Quervain.

----------


## Vlatka

I meni je bila slična situacija sa palcem ali to rješavam homeopatijom. Nisam znala da to ima ime   :Laughing:  .
Mene još od trudnoće rastura lijevi kuk i općenito kosti (zglobovi, leđa...). Vjerojatno je i to ista stvar, naravno da oooogromna kilaža još pridonosi svemu.

----------


## tweety

i meni!
sad me sram jer tome nisam pridavala pažnju a bilo je užasno bolno.pogotovo ujutro nakon što ne bi micala ruku, ali bi ležala dugo u istom položaju dok je Fran sikio i po pola noći.

----------


## Roko_mama

Ja sam imala isti problem, meni je ortoped postavio dijagnozu nešto pa DEQUERVAIN sin, ali mi nije rekao da postoji DEQUERVAIN-ov  sindrom.
Mene je palac lijeve ruke počeo boliti kad je roko imao 3 mjeseca, nakon mjesec dana sam otišla doktoru, prvo mi je rekao neka štedim ruku, mažem  deep relifom, a ak neće bit bolje onda longeta. Nakon 2 tjedna dobila sam longetu, a kad sam ju skinula više nisam mogla savit ruku prema dolje, kad se okrene bočno, ukočila se, palac preskako, umirala sam od bolova. Jednom kad mi je tak preskočio iz čista mira vrištala sam od bolova. Išla sam na terapije, ništa nije pomagalo. Jedva sam Roka držala, nisam ga mogla kupat (bilo me strah da mi ruka ne popusti) to je bilo nešto strašno. 
Išla sam i kod reumatologice pa mi se smijala i rekla da to nije ništa da kad bum imala drugo dijete da ga nebudem tak grčevito držala, pa mi bude lakše. 
Onda sam preko veze otišla kod ortopeda na Šalatu i opet dobila longetu na 10 dana, opet ništa. I onda mi je on rekao da bi najbolje bile inekcije dopumedrola (blokade), al sam ja odbila jer dojim (Roko je tada imao 10 mjeseci), i on je preporučio da prestanem dojit jer će mi teško proć bez blokada.
Ja sam otišla kod njegove pedijatrice i ona mi je rekla da  ako se inekcija daje lokalno, ne dođe velika količina kortikosteroida u krv, pa tako niti u mlijeko, da će biti od veće koristi ako nastavim dojit, a da njemu to neće tolko štetit, da oni i klincima kod liječenja daju kortikosteroide, samo da probam održat što veći razmak od inekcije do prvog dojenja (što i nije bio neki problem obzriom je on već jeo sve) pa nije bila frka za cicu osim po noći.
Ja sam dobila 4 inekcije dopumedrola (svaka 3 tjedna po jednu), nosila sam ortozu 3 mjeseca (steznik sa  žicom  koja podupire palac). 
I ponovno sam išla na 3 ture fizikalnih terapija, i trebalo mi je više od godine dana da riješim to. 
A kad sam došla nazad kod reumatologica onda ju je uhvatila frka kad je vidla kolko to traje i ispričavala se.

Mirta pitaj doka za tu ortozu (ona je kao ortopedsko pomagalo) ili kupi u apoteci steznik za ruku koji ide preko palca (pazi ima za lijevu i desnu ruku).   :Love:

----------


## MBee

Evo da se i ja priključim. Imam potpuno iste simptome (iskakanje palca, strašne bolove posebno ujutro itd.) i sve je počelo dolaskom iz bolnice. Zanemarivala sam simptome jer nisam s malom bebom mogla nikuda. Napokon sam slikala ruku ali s kostima je sve u redu. Kad smo Evu vodili ortopedu na kontrolu kukova potužila sam se na probleme i dijagnosticirao mi je Dequervaina. Nije mi da inekciju zbog dojenja već je preporučio led, steznik i fizikalnu terapiju (UZV i laser). Bila sam na četiri tretmana i ne znam baš koliko pomaže. Od steznika kaže da je najbolji ManuTrain pa ću pokušati i s tim. Eva je sve teža (ima 3,5 mjeseca) pa mi je sve veći problem držati ju. Pitati ću ponovo za inekciju ako treapija ne pomogne.

----------


## tweety

E dobro sad, a jel taj de Q. nešto što će se vraćati, ponavljati.....nešto. ili sad kad je otišao kako je i došao mirne smo.
ja nisam znala što da kažemo doktoru pa zato nisam ni išla k njemu. bilo mi je nekako glupo reći da mi preskače palac, a baš se to dešavalo.
jel zna netko uslijed čega se on javlja i postoji li neka prevencija, jer bol je stavrno bila jaaakaaa i ne bi je htjela više doživjeti.

----------


## Roko_mama

MBee meni je od terapija bilo samo gore, a ne bolje. Meni je ortoped rekao da su najbolje za to vježbe istezanja, pokazao mi ih je par, a ženskice na terapiji bi odradile UZV, a vježbat im se nije dalo samnom, već su mi samo jednom pokazale vježbe, i kao nek ja vježbam sama, al nije to to.

----------


## MBee

Meni nakon same terapije bude bolje ali ne primjećujem neki veliki napredak. Odlučila sam ići još ovaj tjedan. UZV i laser kao smanjuju upalu ali sve to previše košta da bi unedogled nastavila sa terapijom. 
Meni je ortoped rekao da je to jako često kod žena koje palčanu tetivu imaju pod većim kutem od muškaraca. Tetita se uslijed napora upali pa je prevelika za karpalni kanal. Zato svako naprezanje izaziva bol. Vježbe mi nitko nije ni spomenuo.

----------


## Roko_mama

MBee ja sam skoro zbog ovog završila na operaciji tog karpalnog kanala, već smo trebali dogovrit termin za operaciju, i srećom mene je popustilo. 
I meni je ortoped spominjao to da tetiva zapinje u tom karpalnom kanalu.

----------


## MBee

Nadam se da operacija neće biti potrebna. Samo da je Eva veće više bi se ja angažirala oko toga ali nemam ju kome ostaviti preko dana.

----------


## Mirta30

Ja primjećujem osjetno poboljšanje. Koristim ManuTrain seznik, dva puta dnevno "ledim" ruku po 15 min i to je to.

tweety,  dojenje bio okidač, postoji skolonost ka tome i pretpostavljam da će se opet ponoviti kod sljedećih trudnoća/dojenja.

----------


## odra

Evo još jedne... baš boli, a bebać sve teži... kaže mi prijateljica fizioterapeut da između ostalog, trebam štediti ruku... ha ha... kad bi Andrej htio bez nošenja... E, da i kad bi mama mogla bez kompa...

Počeli su mi baš jako i prsti trnuti.Stavljam topli oblog (rečeno mi je da vidim što mi više odgovara - toplo ili hladno), kupit ću steznik. Nadam se da će se sanirati.

----------


## Eowyn

ja sam tek sad skužila ovaj topic. i naravno da se priključujem deQ  :Smile:  . samo, mene su palci i taj dio oko zgloba boljeli još u trudnoći, ginić rekao da će proći nakon poroda, da beba pritišće žilu, međutim nakon poroda se pogoršalo. bole oba palca i žile oko zglobova. nisam išla dr. lijena sam i teško mi je organizirati odlazak upravo zbog čestih dnevnih podoja. 
ne preostaje drugo nego trk po steznik   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## alta

đizs, cure, ovo se zove prosvjetljenje
meni rastura zglob na desnoj ruci već par mjeseci (a ne da mi se kod doktorice, da ne pokupim kakav virus u čekaonici)

----------


## odra

Hej, žene, kako vaši palci?? Meni nikako bolje. Nosim steznik (doduše, ne baš stalno) i mažem nekim gelom, ali čak primjetim i da je lošije. A počela me boljeti i lijeva ruka. A moja doc opće prakse mi nije dala uputnicu za fizijatra, jer ću, kao, morati onda na fizikalnu a pri tome bi morala mirovati, što naravno ne mogu. Pa onda bolje da ni ne pokušavamo, zamislite! A malac sve teži. Noćas sam imala grozne snove da sam ga dala mojoj mami da ga drži (ima parkinsonovu bolest pa je dosta slaba) i ona kaže - ne mogu više, prihvati ga, a meni ruke počnu otkazivati i on mi samo klizi iz njih. I sve nešto tako grozno...  :Sad:

----------


## MBee

Meni je kako koji dan ovisno koliko opteretim ruku. Kad je MM doma i nosi ju puno mi je bolje. Išla sam na 10 tretmana UZV-om i laserom i bolje je utoliko što mi palac više ne iskače ali čak i pri potpisivanju osjećam bol. Ni ja se ne osjećam sigurno kad ju nosim, pogotovu po noći kad se ruka ohladi. Ponekad probudim MM-a da mi ju digne na dojenje jer se usudim  :/ .

----------


## Mirta30

Meni je zadnjih 7-8 dana savršeno. Skoro ništa neosjećam, doduše nekoliko dana prije sam mislila da ću poludjeti od boli. Nekoliko puta sam stavljala led na ruku  u toku dana i noslia steznk cijelo vrijeme. Evo, već 3 dana nisam uopće stavljala steznik na ruku, čak bez problema podižem Vida tako što ga primim sa potpuno razdvojenim prstima.
Pomisao da će mi se ista stvar desiti sa desnom rukom me užasava, čak sam primjetila da pri otvaranju boca, staklenki i sl. poprillično štedim ljevu ruku. Bojim se da si na taj način ne napravim još goru stvar, da mi ruka ne atrofira.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Sad si razmišljam imam li i ja to...Zadnjih mjesec dana trudnoće jako me bolio palac lijeve ruke i kost zgloba kad bih ruku stavila u određene položaje i do danas se ta bol nije smirila - ima dana kad je jača, ima kad je slabija. Ja sam već počela razmišljati o hororima tipa reumatoidni artritis, ali možda je fakat De Quervain.

Probat ću sa steznikom i hlađenjem...

----------


## Mirta30

da, to bi na žalost moglo biti to i meni je krenulo još pred kraj trudnoće
hladni oblozi bi ti mogli pomoći
steznik - mislim da je potrebno koristiti određeni steznik a ne bilo koji  (nisam ziher)

----------


## Luna Rocco

Ajde mi pliz na PP pošalji podatke ortopeda kod kojeg si išla.

----------


## macek

mene su zglobovi počeli boliti kad je zara imala negdje 4 i pol mj.
palac mi nije iskakao. to se stalno pogoršavalo sve dok, pazi sad, jadan dan nisam krvnički potegnula vrata od balkona, koja se inače teže zatvaraju, i to me tako zabolilo.. užas. mislila sam da sam još dodatno zeznula stvar, a kad ono, sve se smirilo. sve skupa je trajalo nekih 6 mj..

----------


## Školjkica

ima nas dosta koje ja nazivam "palčice"
pogotovo kod nas na jesenskim bebama, bar 5 koje sam ja izbrojila, naravno uključujući i mene.
Ja sam zadnjih dana mazala s kanterionom, to je ulje od gospine trave i inače pomaže kod oteklina. Pošto sam u besparici a steznik je skup, ja sam sama vezivala ruku s tetra pelenom, onako da bude učvršćena i da se zglob ne miče i mogu reć da sam primjetila poboljšanje. E sad jel od toga ili nije pojma nemam, ja sam stavljala tople obloge. I naravno ono glavno-odmaranje ruku. Skoro uopće ne nosim A. na rukama, čim vidim da bi se nosala odmah ju stavim u maramu (skoro pa da spavam s vezanom maramom spremnom za ubacivanje bebačice)  da ne opteretim ruke, a kad je mm doma onda ju on nosi.  Jedino se nosamo za presvuć do kupaone i natrag.

----------


## Sonnya

Cure, mene ne boli palac, nego zglobići na šakama. To me bolilo u trudnoći, i ruke su mi trnule ujutro, ali su mi svi rekli da će mi proći kad rodim. Beba sad ima mjesec dana, a mene to još boli, samo bez trnjenja. Ima tko kakvu ideju, savjet?

----------


## Mirta30

sonny stavljaj za početak hladne obloge 2 puta dnevno po 15 min.

----------


## Timmy

Znate sto, sad vas citam i placem od muke. Ja ne mogu vjerovat da sam se ovako napatila s bolovima na rukama i da sam mislila da je to normalno nakon poroda. U stvari svi mi kazu, ma nosis bebu, pa normalno je da te boli. Mene toliko bole zglobovi povise dlanova da nocu placem u jastuk od nemoci jer znam da cu ujutro kad dignem kcer iz kreveta opet morati kroz istu bol. Prije nego sto uzmem bebu na ruke, ja polako pocnem micat prstima, pa dlanovima, zatim kruzim zglobovima i onda je uzmem u ruke i vidim sve zvijezde od bola. Kad  se malo ugrijem, bude mi lakse i vec sam se navikla na bol ali konstanto zivim s njom. Sada mi je na desnom zglobu, kad savijem dlan, izrasla nekakva tvrda kvrga koja me boli kad je diram. Strah me ici kod doktora da mi ne kaze da imam artritis.

----------


## Mirta30

timmy najgore je trpiti bol, odi liječniku, ovako si samo produžavaš agoniju
najgore je to što svaki puta kada dižeš kćer osjetiš bol - stvarno nema smisla da ljepe trenutke začiniš s neizdrživom boli.

----------


## tweety

> timmy najgore je trpiti bol, odi liječniku, ovako si samo produžavaš agoniju
> najgore je to što svaki puta kada dižeš kćer osjetiš bol - stvarno nema smisla da ljepe trenutke začiniš s neizdrživom boli.


istina!

----------


## Timmy

Zapisala sam se za ponedjeljak kod doktorice opce prakse pa cemo vidjet. Da nije bilo ovog linka jos bih ja gurala ovako ko zna do kad.

----------


## Mirta30

drago mi je da si se krenula   :Kiss:

----------


## Sonnya

Timmy, javi što je bilo!!!

----------


## odra

Timmy, i ja sam imala kvrgu i užasno je boljelo kad bih samo malo kvrcnula po njoj (a nekako sam to uspijevala redovito učiniti kad bih podizala Andreja). Smanjilo mi se nakon fizikalne - i oteklina i bol (nije potpuno prestalo, ipak). I po noći je definitivno najgore.

----------


## Timmy

Koja sam ja zbunjola ovih dana! Dignem se jutros, nahranim L, stavim je u auto sjedalicu, odemo do doktorice i sve se cudim kako je danas grad tih za ponedjeljak. Dodjem tamo i skuzim da je danas praznik i da mi je pregled sutra   :Sad:  . A kisa je padala ko iz kabla i spasila bih se da mi je bilo ostat kuci. Ma sve je to (mala moja) na kraju dana rock 'n' roll. 

Javim sto je bilo.

----------


## Mirta30

timmy  8)

----------


## Timmy

Sve se ovo izrodilo na nesto sto zaista nisam ocekivala. Doktorica mi je rekla da misli da imam upalu tetiva i dala mi uputnicu za ortopeda. Ja ne budi luda odem odmah privatnom ortopedu koji me pregledao i pitao da gdje sam ja s ovim bila do sada. Ne samo da imam tesku upalu tetiva na obje ruke, vec ona krvga na desnoj mora operativno van  :/ . Ja sada nisam spremna na to, ne mogu si to priustiti u ovom momentu i dobila sam Voltaren gel samo da mi ublazi bol. Nije problem vadit kvrgu van vec posteda ruke na neko vrijeme nakon toga. Ne znam ni sama sto cu, suprug mi nije tu i mama mi pomogne kroz jutro kad dodje koliko moze. Malo cu promislit o svemu pa cu odlucit sto cu.

----------


## Mirta30

uf
timmy, koliko sam ja skužila to i je DQ sindrom!?!!? 
poštedi ruku svakako i pričekaj koji dan da vidiš rezultate, 
da li dojiš? nisam sigurna kako ide Voltaren i dojenje?!?!?

----------


## Timmy

Na zalost ne dojim od njenog 3. mjeseca   :Sad:  . Ja ne znam da li je to taj sindrom, ne pise da jest.

----------


## Mirta30

nisam medicinar, probaj googlati, otvorit će ti se hrpa linkova na tu temu
u svakom slučaju želim ti da izbjegneš kiruršku intervenciju i da t ešto pije napusti osjećaj boli.

----------


## smile8

Jos jedna PALCICA!!!!!!!!! Cure, slucajno sam otvorila. I eto mojeg prosvjetljenja-ne mozete si ni zamisliti koliko mi je lakse. ne mogu vjerovat da me netko razumije. Cura mi ima 5mj i pocelo je odmah nakon poroda ( desna cak i prije ), mene oba palca rasturaju vec 5mj. Bila sam na hitnoj u Draskovicevoj-tutnuli meni oni longetu, kao imam prignjecenje tetive. Nakon longete jos gore bilo. Ne idem na nikakve terapije. mazem sa kantarionom i drzim takve obloge po noci sa zavojima.
kad joj moram promijeniti pelenu ili je presvuci dodje mi da poludim. Prije je bila mirna, ali sada se izmice i sva je zivahnija i igrala bi se, a mene boli pa onda pozivcanim i na nju, pa mi zao ko psu.Ali sada sam vec smirenija  jer sam toliko navikla na bol da cak i kad dodje, ja lijepo odskljocnem palac i sve opet po starom. Staaaaaaalno je nosim ( ne voli kolica, ni klokanicu ni maramu ) i to podlakticama. Kad je stavim na rame onda sjedi na podlakticama, a kad je stavim prema naprijed na bok onda ju podlakticom pridrzavam o prsni kos, na taj nacin sto manje koristim zglobove.
Desna ruka pomalo prolazi, vise mi ne skljoca ali i dalje tetiva lagano zateze, dok me lijeva rastura.
Kupili smo maramu, kao nosit cu je u tome, ali nisam mogla svezat maramu oko sebe, niti cvor napravit, nit stegnut, nis! 
Bilo je dana kad nisam mogla drzat cetku za kosu, zlicu, nisam se mogla otusirat, pa bih zvala sister da mi dodje bar kosu oprat.
Ah, valjda ce proci.
Nek se javljaju sve kojima je proslo za ohrabrenje.  :Love:

----------


## Mirta30

prošlo  :D

----------


## lucky day

super da ti je proslo!!

tek sad procitah ova jtopic i izgleda da sam i ja to preboljela... mene je, doduse,rijetko bolilo bas do suza...ali znalo je biti gadno i to pogotovo na lijevoj ruci (ljevakinja sam a i lukom baratam najvise sa tom stranom)... i vise su me bolili zglobovi u korjenu palca nego sam palac...
jos i sad 'osjetim'  taj dio ali bol je prije par mjeseci prosla... 
u trudnoci sam ju znala osjetiti ali tek nakon poroda jace...

ipak ,pitam se,jer sam slicnu bol znala i prije trudnoce osjetiti (nakon duljih vjezbanja gitare ili basa)...

----------


## Mirta30

> ipak ,pitam se,jer sam slicnu bol znala i prije trudnoce osjetiti (nakon duljih vjezbanja gitare ili basa)...


a ja na kraju trudnoće pri ribanju tava   :Grin:

----------


## odra

Fizikalna pomogla (elektroter., uzv masaža i laser), ali vraća se, iako u puno manjoj mjeri. Sad boli više baš sam palac , nego zglob i tetiva.

----------


## Anita-AZ

Hm... zanimljivo...
Ja nemam bas tolikih problema s palcevima... ali malo me cudi da me bole od najobicnijeg stiskanja tekuceg sapuna! Ona tetiva od palca onda boli... a imam problema i sa sviranjem klavira.
Nego, ono sto je meni definitivno pre-bolno i stvara probleme su moji gleznjevi... Ujutro kad se probudim jedva hodam (hodam kao da su list i stopalo pod pravim kutem i nepomicni), sepam kao zombi dok se ne zagrije. Takoder me stopalo samo po sebi jaako boli. Ovo traje od kraja trudnoce i jako me cudi da je jos uvijek problem prisutan.
Jel to isto to ili ovo bas mora imati veze s palcevima i rukama? Da probam ja s oblozima na gleznjeve..?

----------


## Mirta30

probaj 8) 
stvar je u tetivama a one se nalaze i na nogama

----------


## Olivija

E, baš ste me prosvijetlile! Točno to: ali nakon 15 dana Voltarena sam otišla na svoju ruku (ovu denu koja me boli) kod fizioterapeuta poznatog pod nadimkom Kozak iz Gajnica. Nije mi on ništa spominjao nikakav sindorm, ali me riješio boli, pokazao kako da se sama masiram, da stavim steznik i štedim ruku. Ruka me sada puno manje boli, a palac još uvijek ponekad bolno preskoči. Ali sve skupa puuuno bolje. 
Javite se na pp ako hoćete broj telefona fizioterapeuta.

----------


## cvijetak

I meni preskaču oba palca još od kraja trudnoće. Princeza će upravo navršiti pola godine, ne dojim je već jako dugo, a lijeva ruka mi je sve gore. Danas me čak i rame počelo boliti na sličan način. Bila sam na rendgenu i uočili su mi "rjeđu koštanu masu" na lijevoj ruci. Kad sam svoju doktoricu pitala bi li mogao biti de Quervain rekla mi je da nema šanse nego da bi to moglo biti od rada za kompjuterom iako sam joj rekla da sam za kompom zaista jako malo :?  A koliko god ja čitala na netu o svemu tome čini mi se da je baš DQ. I koliko mi se čini iz vaših iskustava poboljšanje skoro uopće ne ovisi o liječnicima, sve se svodi na smanjivanje opterećenja+led+ neki način učvršćivanja ...

Baš sam tužna, jako volim nosati svoju malecku   :Sad:

----------


## cvijetak

Čini se da je ova tema zamrla (što je ustvari super) pa da napišem kratak izvještaj. Nakon 9 mjeseci od mog posljednjeg posta moje su ruke kao nove. Neko sam vrijeme pila po preporuci fizijatra šumeće tablete kalcij+D3 i to mi je malo pomoglo, ali daleko od toga da me izliječilo. Samo od sebe, iskakanja prstiju su bivala sve rjeđa dok jednom nisu potpuno prestala  :Smile:  Bit će da su u pitanju ipak bili hormoni.

----------


## smile8

Cvijetak drago mi je. Jedino mi koji smo to prosli, znamo kakav je to horor. U jednom trenutku kao da su mi obje ruke bile paralizirane, jer bez palca skoro da ne mozes nista......
Nakon tocno 8mj od dana poroda, prestalo je, malo po malo. Punih 8mj, svaki, svaki dan, jedno te isto preskakanje, jedna te ista bol, odjednom te strecne, ravno do mozga.
Nisam lijecila nicim, niti ledom, ni steznicima ( zadnja dva tj kad je vec skoro prestalo nosila sam steznik na lijevoj ruci ), ni lijekovima.
Bolilo je za poludit, a moras dijete okupat, presvuci, namjestiti na ciku za dojenje,nositi, skuhati, pospremiti.....
Boze, hvala Ti sto nas vise ne boli.
 :Heart:

----------


## Mirta30

podižem, jer sam opet u uzlaznoj fazi   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Luna Rocco

I meni je prošlo, par mjeseci nakon poroda. :D

----------


## smile8

Mirta   :Crying or Very sad:  , zao mi je. Ako imas mogucnosti,potrazi dodatnu pomoc, neka drugi obavljaju sto vise, a ti ruke odmaraj.   :Heart:

----------


## Mirta30

> Mirta   , zao mi je. Ako imas mogucnosti,potrazi dodatnu pomoc, neka drugi obavljaju sto vise, a ti ruke odmaraj.


 stvarno mi svi žele pomoći, ali ja se osjećam ko' invalid

----------


## tweety

> podižem, jer sam opet u uzlaznoj fazi


  :Sad:  

ja se tih bolova tako živo sjećam.
držim palčeve da brzo prođe.
hm...meni se to počelo događati tek nakon poroda, pa do negdje kraja franove prve godine, ako me pamćenje dobro služi.
jel tebi i prvi put počelo već u trudnoći?

----------


## bucka

> podižem, jer sam opet u uzlaznoj fazi


  :Sad:

----------


## la_mama

Evo da se preselim ovdje sa pdf-a Zdravlje odraslih - nisam uočila topic   :Smile:  

Kod mene bolovi traju od 09.mj. prošle godine. Da bolje kažem - zglobovi kidaju od bolova, pogotovo noću. Nije mi predložena operacija, nego injekcije. Kako još dojim, nisam pristala, pa za sada šutim i trpim   :Sad:  
Koristila sam Deep Relief, longetu u vrijeme kad su bolovi bili za ne izdržat. Sada se trudim što manje opterećivati ruke, radim vježbe ... i nadam se da će proći samo od sebe.

Čitajući vaše postove, nadam se da neću još dugo čekati   :Smile:

----------


## smile8

> Evo da se preselim ovdje sa pdf-a Zdravlje odraslih - nisam uočila topic   
> 
> Kod mene bolovi traju od 09.mj. prošle godine. Da bolje kažem - zglobovi kidaju od bolova, pogotovo noću. Nije mi predložena operacija, nego injekcije. Kako još dojim, nisam pristala, pa za sada šutim i trpim   
> Koristila sam Deep Relief, longetu u vrijeme kad su bolovi bili za ne izdržat. Sada se trudim što manje opterećivati ruke, radim vježbe ... i nadam se da će proći samo od sebe.
> 
> Čitajući vaše postove, nadam se da neću još dugo čekati


proci ce draga, drz' se.  :Love:

----------


## Mirta30

la_mama koju/ kakvu longetu si koristila??? ili misliš na steznik

----------


## la_mama

Nije longeta - ortoza za palac, uzela je u Rozi Step-u.
Iako ne znam koja je razlika  :/

----------


## Mirta30

pa koliko sam ja upućena longeta je nešto labavije od gipsa - glupo objašnjenje ali....

da li to što imaš doma drži zglob ili samo palac, odnosno navlači li se kao rukavica

kasnije ću ti poslikati to što ja imam -  super je

----------


## la_mama

Ovo šta ja imam drži zglob i palac u jednom položaju. Navučeš palac, a onda omotaš ortozu oko zgloba, što čvršće.
Nezgodno mi je s tim na ruci baratat oko bebe - podizanje, spuštanje, presvlačenje, ... 
Smeta mi i kad moram smočiti ruke, najviše kod kuhanja. Tako da sam nosila ortozu, ali kratki period   :Sad:

----------


## Timmy

Joj Mirta, bas mi je zao sto se jos s ovim mucis. Sjecate se mojeg pregleda (vidi prvu stranicu) i preporuke za operaciju: e pa kvrga se sama povukla, mene palac vise ne boli i opcenito me ruke znacajno manje bole (i to otkad je L pocela sigurnije hodat a ja je manje shlepat po rukama). Trajalo je vise od godine dana ali sad je stvarno ok. Sreca sto nisam zurila na operaciju   :Rolling Eyes:  . Nadam se da ce se svima bol povuci kao meni i Luni.

----------


## Mirta30

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2vjubg6
to je moj steznik  :Heart:

----------


## odra

Kod mene je sasvim prestalo negdje oko 9-10 mj. nakon poroda.
Mirta30, drži se!!!   :Kiss:

----------


## blis

Podižem jer trenutno patim.   :Crying or Very sad:  
Kod mene je počelo odmah nakon poroda, ali jedno mjesec dana su me boljeli svi zglobovi, pa nisam išla za tim da je bol u zglobu desne ruke drugačija. Ostali zglobovi su se oporavili, a desna ruka je boljela sve gore i gore. Onda sam naišla na ovu temu, progooglala i postavila si dijagnozu. Zamatala elastičnim zavojem (nikako kupiti steznik), mazala ledom i radila sve po kući oko male. I malo po malo je bilo bolje. Do pred tjedan dana kada sam napravila neki krivi pokret, zapela palcem i istegnula tetivu. Proplakala sam od boli i od onda je užasno. Ne samo da me boli palac, već me boli i cijeli kažiprst i ruka skoro do lakta. Sreća da je MM bio par cijela dana doma, pa sam se uspjela paziti, a kako ću od sutra nemam pojma. 
Recite mi da nisam jedina koja trenutno pati od DQ sindroma da mi bude malo lakše.

----------


## Mirta30

znam kako ti je 
meni je ta bol ostala u gorem pamćenju od poroda 
Probaj uzeti lupocet da si malo olakšaš (od prve trudnoće pa do sada, lupocet me spašava svih bolova) 
odi liječniku !!!!!!

----------


## blis

Ne idem liječnici jer je takva da za svaku i najmanju bolesticu ja postavim dijagnozu, predložim terapiju, a ona mi da papire.  :Sad: 
Kada dođem samo sa simptomima pita me: i što ćemo sad?
A i ljeti je koma ići doktorima jer nitko ne radi. Čekat ću do jeseni, liječiti se konzeravtino, pa onda vidjeti.
Zapravo, ovaj tjedan vodim sina kiropraktičaru, možda on zna nešto o DQ.
Deep Relief se može koristiti dok se doji? Imam doma voltaren gel i na njemu, naravno, piše "samo u dogovoru s liječnikom".
Mirta30, tebi je OK sada?

----------


## Olivija

Mogao bi ti kiro pomoći: meni je pomogao fizioterapeut, te mi pokazao  kako masirati tetive te neke akupresurne točke. ~~~~~~ da ti bude bolje.

----------


## smile8

> Čekat ću do jeseni


vidim da si rodila u travnju, pa ti zelim da ti to do jeseni prodje.  :Love:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

*roko-mama*



> Išla sam i kod reumatologice pa mi se smijala i rekla da to nije ništa da kad bum imala drugo dijete da ga nebudem tak grčevito držala, pa mi bude lakše.


baš jako smiješno, žena je duhovita   :Evil or Very Mad:  , ali tako nekako je bilo kod mene - s prvim sinom su me očajno boljele te tetive, ne sjećam se točno da li na obje ruke ili samo na desnoj, a s maleckim ništa, jer se poučena prethodnim iskustvom otpočetka pazim i pri nošenju koristim najviše podlaktice.
sad sam se sjetila da kod ovakvih upala tetiva jako pomaže akupunktura. možda da pokušate s njom. kiropraktičara, osobito američke škole se užasavam, mislim da rede više štete nego ičeg drugog, govorim iz vlastitog - bolnog - iskustva.

----------


## blis

> kiropraktičara, osobito američke škole se užasavam, mislim da rede više štete nego ičeg drugog, govorim iz vlastitog - bolnog - iskustva.


Meni je moj (amerikanac) omogućio pred 3 godine da legnem i spavam nakon što mi mjeseci obilaska ortopeda i masera nisu napravili ništa. Inače ne znam previše o kiropraktici i tome sam se okrenula kada mi standardna medicina nije pomogla. Ostavila sam mu puno novaca, dugo sumnjala u rezultate, ali činjenica je da već 3 godine nemam nikakvih bolova u leđima, a usput me riješio i glavobolje.  :Smile:

----------


## Mirta30

sada nemam nikakvih problema (iako su se neki bolovi na početku trudnoće javljali)
a za deep relief nemam pojma - radije si stavljaj pingvine nekoliko puta na dan

----------


## sweetmint

Čitam i ne vjerujem da imam takve simptome...

Boli me tetiva desnog palca, ali po noći otrne skoro cijela ruka do lakta.
Užasan je osjećaj...čak i kada mogu spavati tj. kada moja bebolina spava, ja šetam i masiram si ruku   :Sad:  

Danas sam uzela lupocet sirup i bilo mi je lakše.

Sad ću pokušati sa hladnim oblogama, a imam i Deep Relif ali ne znam smije li se dok se doji?

Sta su pingvini Mirta?

----------


## Tiwi

hm

mene boli od jucer.:/  :? 

Prestalo je jako davno ni ne sjecam se vise.

----------


## Mirta30

> Sta su pingvini Mirta?


  :Laughing:  

ono (plavo) što se stavlja u putne frižidere kako bi održavali hladnoću, ali postoje u ljekarnama za kupiti "vrećice punjene nekim gelom" koje se stave u frizer na nekoliko sati a zatim se njima prelazi po određeneom mjestu na tijelu.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

*blis*, drago mi je da imaš dobro iskustvo, mene je jedna tak sredila da sam se jedva izvukla, uz pomoć jedne krasne doktorice koja radi kiropraktiku prema češkoj metodi i jedina je kiropraktičarka kojoj se ja dam u ruke. isto vrijedi za moju djecu, tj. starijeg sina. oni ne diraju djecu prije šeste godine, za razliku od američkih kiropraktičara. ovo je malo off topic... uglavnom, eto, nisu svi isti, pa na koga naletiš...

----------


## blis

U pon. smo bili kod kiropraktičara i rekao je da nema čarobni lijek za DQ i ponovio sve ono što znam i ovdje već piše. Usput, od jučer mi ruka ponovo funkcionira. Boli, ali normalno, a ne užasno.
Ja ledim ruku sa čašicom jogurta. U nju ubacim žlicu, nalijem vode i u led. Kada se zaledi, čašu maknem i bacim se na posao. Paše po ovoj vrućini (iako je noćas 22-24 stupnja).

----------


## sweetmint

> sweetmint prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Sta su pingvini Mirta?
> 
> 
>   
> 
> ono (plavo) što se stavlja u putne frižidere kako bi održavali hladnoću, ali postoje u ljekarnama za kupiti "vrećice punjene nekim gelom" koje se stave u frizer na nekoliko sati a zatim se njima prelazi po određeneom mjestu na tijelu.


  :Grin:  ja sam mislila da je neka reumatska krema koja hladi (pingvini-zima)

Jučer sam pitala ženu koja je dr po struci i kaže mi da se Deep Relif ne upotrebljava dok se doji...jer bi njezin jak miris mogao zbuniti bebu (pogotovo ovako malu kao moju)...već da pijem Lupocet tri puta na dan i da mi suprug masira ruku kad god može. Jučer sam uzela piletinu iz frižidera i držala na njoj...a sad ću ići naći pingvine.
Štedim ruku koliko god mogu...

Thx   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## la_mama

Još jedna s evo već godišnjim stažom gospodina DQ-a.

Još uvijek šutim i trpim, i već sam nekako navikla živit s tom boli. Ne koristim Deep Relief, nekad promasiram zglob i napravim par vježbi koje mi je preporučio ortoped i malo bude lakše.
Ali N. je sad došao u fazu da je stalno po rukama, jer se ne vidimo cijeli dan i kad dođem s posla ko čičak se objesi na mene.

Kako je bol pomalo prestala na desnoj ruci, čekam sad da se to dogodi i na lijevoj ... ne da mi se još prestati ga dojiti, čak i na tjedan dana, što bi trebala ukoliko pristanem na injekcije.

----------


## Olivija

Meni je puno pomoglo što sam prestala širiti palac kada bih ga primila na ruke - baš ga jučer nosim i skužim kako još uvijek držim palac skupa s ostalim prstima! 
Probajte ih više nositi u maramama/slingovima, a malo manje baš u rukama....

----------


## smile8

> Još jedna s evo već godišnjim stažom gospodina DQ-a.
> 
> Još uvijek šutim i trpim, i već sam nekako navikla živit s tom boli. Ne koristim Deep Relief, nekad promasiram zglob i napravim par vježbi koje mi je preporučio ortoped i malo bude lakše.
> Ali N. je sad došao u fazu da je stalno po rukama, jer se ne vidimo cijeli dan i kad dođem s posla ko čičak se objesi na mene.
> 
> Kako je bol pomalo prestala na desnoj ruci, čekam sad da se to dogodi i na lijevoj ... ne da mi se još prestati ga dojiti, čak i na tjedan dana, što bi trebala ukoliko pristanem na injekcije.


Isuse Boze!I ja sam isto hodala 8 mj sa skupljenim palcima. Uzas. I bilo je trenutka kad bi zaboravila, rasirila, i bum, pukne te bol do mozga!  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## blis

Meni nošenje ne predstavlja problem. Uglavnom je nosim na podalkticama oduvijek, a ne zbog boli. Dizanje bebe mi je muka, a to ne mogu bez šake. Bez obzira trpam li je u maramu ili ne. Također se nastojim kontrolirati da palac koristim čim manje ili zajedno s ostalim prstima.

----------


## smile8

[quote="Olivija"]
Probajte ih više nositi u maramama/slingovima/quote]

Staviti maramu oko sebe, pa dijete unutra, pa jedan kraj marame ispod jedne noge, a drugi kraj ispod druge, zavezati cvor iza ledja, ispraviti majicu koja se podigla.....toliko sam se preznojila i namucila da mi je prisjela marama. To je nemoguca misija ako je DQ na obje ruke.

----------


## Olivija

hm... ja sam bebmbu nosila u pouchu - otvoriš, metneš - k'o mačka u vreću! 
Ali suosjećam drage s vama. Kako čekam još jednu bebu pribojavam se nastavka i moje priče  :/

----------


## la_mama

Ma mislila sam i ja uzet sling. Nešto jednostavno, baš za to nosanje po kući da malo oslobodim ruke. Samo je problem što ga nikad nisam nosala u slingu ili marami, uvijek na rukama, i bojim se da će mi leđa stradati.

Nego zanimljivo je kad mi se ta bol javila - dok je on bio još mala beba, s 2 mj. i dok još nije mogao stabilno držati glavu. Valjda je u tom pridržavanju glavice palac postao preopterećen, i eto sve krenilo naopako.

----------


## Olivija

Mislim da je riječ o kombinaciji nesretnih okolnosti: ja npr. imam predispozicije za takvo oboljenje jer mi je već pred nekih 5-6 godina dijagnosticiran "Carpal Tunnel Syndrome" zbog upotrebe kompjutera (miša). Od tada malo koristim lijevu, malo desnu ruku, radim neke vježbe (kad se sjetim), i to držim nekako pod kontrolom. A riječ je zapravo o istim tetivama i vjerojatno nedostatku mjesta u zglobu kada se one uslijed napora šire...

----------


## Mirta30

i evo ga opet  :/

----------


## Školjkica

baš sam pomislila na to kad sam vidjela tvoje ime na topiku, jao, bojim se da i mene čeka isto po drugi put, ni sama ne znam kako da se pripremim
jel isto ili gore?

----------


## Mirta30

školjkice pojma nisam imala da si trudna  ČESTITAM  :D 

hm,  palac  definitivno manje boli, vjerovatno zato što manje dojim nego s vidom (Bruna baš ne ljubi cicu, ali još uvijek "plivamo") a i *štedim ruku* a zbog tog poštednog ponašanja  počinje me ubijati rame (sada me ta bol dovodi do ludila)

----------


## Olivija

Aiii, znači i mene čeka   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mirta30

olivija  :/

----------


## Školjkica

meni je bilo prvih 6 mjeseci koma, i onda kad sam dobila mengu nekako je prošlo, kod mene ima veze i sa hormonima,definitivno a saznala sam da imam u obitelji dosta zena s tim problemom
ja u trudnoći nisam imala bolove, a neki već onda osjete prve tegobe

----------


## blis

Moja ruka je OK.  :Bouncing:  Prošlo je do sredine 9. mjeseca, što znači da me palac bolio 5 mjeseci. 
Može li se DQ vratiti kada jednom prođe (bez nove trudnoće)?

----------


## Mirta30

> Može li se DQ vratiti kada jednom prođe (bez nove trudnoće)?


mislim da ne
(e još bi mi samo to trebalo)

----------


## Olivija

eve ga opet....   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Školjkica

uf, ja da kucnem ovaj put nista, a evo priblizava nam se 6 mjeseci
po kuci se stvarno malo nosimo, ako je nes duze odmah u sling, a vani smo u marami, tako da u biti uopce ne nosim na rukama, a malo tu i tamno osjetim laktove.
A nije ni laka-skoro 9 kila

----------


## Mirta30

> eve ga opet....


u istoj mjeri kao i prvi put?


meni se nekoliko puta najavljivao ali tih dana bi stavila stezin i sutra dan bi sve bilo OK

----------


## Olivija

Na svu sreću manje: odmah masiram, štedim ruku, skupljam palac...

----------


## cvijetak

I mene opet napalo, ovaj put isto cca 4 mjeseca nakon poroda. Odmah sam počela piti Calcimed kao i zadnji put dok simptomi još nisu eskalirali. A bila sam tako sretna jer sam mislila da me mimoišlo.

----------


## Pinky

dajte molim vas recite mi jel moguće imati to isto a da niste trudnica/dojilja?
muku mučim sa istim problemom (desna ruka u pitanju) već više od pola godine, nosim steznike,išla na namještanje tetive....
jutros sam umirala od bolova kad sam se probudila...
a kako sam svako malo na novom ivf-u ne želim snimati ruku, ne znam šteti li jer sam uvijek potencijalna trudnica (glupo zvuči,ali tako je)

----------


## cvijetak

Pinky, mislim da je moguće.

----------


## Pinky

hvala cvijetak, malo sam guglala i informirala se. dakle nije nužno povezano sa porodom/dojenjem. i vjerujem da je to ono što i ja imam, na žalost

----------


## cvijetak

Pinky, drži se i skupljaj palčeve  :Smile: .

----------


## vikki

Podižem temu (da se požalim ako ništa drugo). Ortoped kaže da je riječ o bolesti majki, tj. mother's wrist iliti DeQuervainov sindrom. Brzo nakon poroda upalila se tetiva na lijevom zglobu (malca sam uglavnom nosila na lijevoj ruci dok sam desnom radila po kući). Kako je ortoped preporučio poštedu tog zgloba, prebacila sam aktivnosti na desnu ruku i sad su mi upaljene tetive obaju zglobova  :Sad: , tj. imam po kvrgu na svakom zglobu. Najveći mi je problem noć jer se maleni u zadnje vrijeme budi svakih sat i pol, a ja ga od boli ne mogu odmah podići, slijedi neutješan plač i onda nunanje da ga umirim, i u tom začaranom krugu sa zglobovima je sve gore.
Zanima me je li vam pomogla konzervativna terapija, tj. led i pošteda (koliko je to moguće, pokušavam ga podići na podlaktici), tj. je li moguće proći bez fizikalne terapije, i mogu li koristiti Deep relief dok dojim?

----------


## sillyme

Nemoj forsirati toliko drugu ruku - jer ce ti i ona stradati. Meni je na kraju pomoglo samo posteda (nosenje u slingu umjesto na rukama) i mjesec dana fizikalne (struje, led, uzv i jos nesto, ne sjecam se sto) 
voltaren je malo pomagao ali ne previse.
Moj glavni savjet bi ti bio da ne cekas nego odmah svojoj doc opce prakse po uputnicu za fizijatra, dok se stvar ne razbukta, bebu obavezno u neku nosiljku a ne na ruke i cim prije na terapiju. Meni je pomogla ali dok sam si priznala problem, pa cekala da prodje, pa ljeto...uglavnom beba je vec imala 10 mjeseci znaci bezveze sam se patila dobrih sest mjeseci s tim.

----------


## sillyme

Povrsno citam. Sad tek vidim da je vec obostrano  :Sad: 
Terapija, posteda, bebu u krevet pored sebe da je ne moras dizati po noci. Nema brzog rjesenja

----------


## sillyme

:inaniz:

ja bi na tvom mjestu:
- narucila se kod fizijatra da dobijes fizikalnu terapiju. Nema veze sto je beba mala, organiziraj se da ides u 7 ujutro ili kad je netko moze pricuvati. To je sat vremena dnevno a vrijedi defintivno. Ja sam isla 4 tjedana po sat vremena i pomoglo mi je.
- kupi u DM-u steznik za rucni zglob (mislim da je tamo najjeftiniji) i nosi ga na obje ruke - pomaze da se ne zaboravis i pomaknes palac
- zamrznes u casici za jogurt vodu sa stapicem od sladoleda ili slicno nesto kao drskom i 3-5x dnevno po 10-15 min hladis svaku od upaljenih tetiva (prelazis ledom po njoj od korjena palca do sredine podlaktice)
- ako nemas kupi neku nosiljku (npr pognae je dosta povoljan a kvalitetan i lako se stavlja te dodje za par dana tu u hr - sto ti je bitno) i dalje bebu nosi iskljucivo u tome. Kad place podignes je skupljenih palceva ispod pazuha i odmah prebacis u nosiljku. Ako zaspi u nosiljci polegnes bebu na ledja jos do je u pognae usred bracnog kreveta i otkopcas nosiljku da se ne probudi
- po noci bebu stavis da spava pored tebe (zagradi je ogradom od kinderbeta ili pomaknite bracni do zida ili stavi bebu izmedju tm i tebe) i ako se probudi uspavas je bez nosenja, lezecki. Ovako ces je prije cuti, prije utjesiti i nece se rasplakati i razbuditi. Ako se bas razbudi i place neka je tm proba nositi, ili ti ali prvo stavi nosiljku. Ako vec place strpit ce se jos tih 30 sec.
- naglasi svima u kuci i obitelji da je tvoje stanje ozbiljno, da trebas njihovu pomoc oko nosenja djeteta, i iskoristi sve prilike koje ti se pruzaju da oni nose a ti odmaras. Ako trebas ti nositi, onda iskljucivo u nosiljci. Neka tm kupa bebu, ako je trebas premotati nemoj nositi na prematalicu nego na podu podmetni onu jednokratnu podlogu i tamo premotaj bez opasnosti da ti beba padne i da je ne moras drzati ni dizati
- ako ti pomaze stavi i gel, mislim da su i drugi koristili, nije to bas tako grozno za koristiti pogotovo ako te tako jako boli. Mozes probati i koji 200mg neofen i sl ako je bas grozna bol, ako ti pomaze.

----------


## vikki

Sillyme, hvala na savjetima!  :Smile: 
Učinit ću redom tako, pogotovo za nosiljku (imam sling u kojemu ne želi biti, a s ovakvim ga rukama niti ne mogu sada namjestiti). 
Što se steznika tiče, imam doma elastični zavoj, ne znam je li to isto ili slično, tj. može li poslužiti?
Bol mogu otrpjeti jer boli samo u određenim položajima i pokretima tako da mi tablete nisu nužne.
Najveću sam grešku napravila što sam ignorirala stanje misleći da će proći samo od sebe, tj. da će se zglob "naviknuti" na te radnje koje su potaknule upalu.

----------


## trampolina

Ajme šta sam se napatila s tim palčevima!

Najviše su mi pomogle ortoze za palac, imaju ono metalno ojačanje s vanjske strane palca pa sve do zgloba, i s njima stvarno nema mrdanja, palac je zaista imobiliziran. Steznike sam probala skoro sve, kao da kamilicom liječiš upalu pluća.

Ali ne zezaj se s tim, ja sam radi ignoriranja bolova na kraju završila u longeti na mjesec dana, e onda sam morala mirovati.

----------


## sillyme

Mozes i elasticni zavoj, bitno je fiksirati palac da se ne zaboravis i pomaknes ga jer boli i dodatno iritira.
Poanta je da ne cekas da "samo prodje" jer ces se vjerojatno bezveze patiti jos mjesecima. Ja sam bila glupa i cekala jos malo da prodje, pa jos malo, pa je jedan tjedan bolje i pomoslim evo ide na bolje, onda opet koma, pa idemo na more, pa kad sam se napokon sabrala da ne mogu vise i da moram to rijesiti kod doktora onda je bila sezona godisnjih i sve skupa se oteglo mjesecima. Srecom, vecinu vremena sam tad vec nosila bebu u slingu i nije bilo neizdrzivo, no ne znam sto bi bilo da ga nisam imala. 
Tebi sam savjetovala pognae jer sam ga imala s drugom bebom i lakse se stavlja, a i sigurniji je ako se beba voli koprcati da se izvuce iz slinga (starija to nije radila a mladji je i s njim sam morala nesto "sigurnije" )

----------


## vikki

I moj se koprca u slingu, a sad ga niti ne mogu sama namjestiti. Nabavit ću pognae pa ćemo vidjeti.
Vježbam ga zbog hipertonusa, što znači da ga stoput dnevno okrenem na bok da bi ga podigla, jednako je i sa spuštanjem i prematanjem, da ne govorim o konkretnim vježbama, mislim da mi je to, uz njegovo bacakanje i otpor pritom, dokrajčilo zglobove. A kako navečer kad svi usnu radim na laptopu sat-dva, vidim da su i zglobovi prstiju počeli boljeti.

----------


## mejan

podizem temu!

mene bas muci palac lijeve ruke (pocelo 4mj nakon poroda iako su mi u trudnoci bile otecene sake)... bila sam kod fizijatra. probali mazanje, ortozu, "mirovanje" (koliko je to uz bebu moguce  :Undecided:  ) ali ne pomaze. potom pokusali s tabletama nesteroidnih protuupalnih lijekova ali stanje je bilo nesto bolje dok sam ih pila (14 dana) ali se pocelo ponovo pogorsavati  :Sad:  sljedeci korak su injekcije kortikosteroida na koje se tesko odlucujem  :Sad: 
narucila sam se kod ortopeda, nadam se nekom boljem rjesenju.....  :Sad: 

ima li jos koja mama sa slicnim problemom?

----------


## Jelena

Ja sam imala taj problem, iako nisam rodila (posvojiteljica), tako da sam skeptična prema povezanosti hormonalne slike s problemom. Naprosto sam dizala bebu palcima. Moja LOM me uputila na fizijatra, tamo su provjerili pokretljivost i zaključili da je sve ok jer imam dobru pokretljivost. Nisam nikakva mimoza za bolove, naprotiv imam problem što mi je previsok prag za bolove. Promijenila sam način podizanja djeteta koji je isključivao palce, a moja LOM mi je već na prvom pregledu pokazala vrlo jednostavne i odlične vježbe koje su mi pomogle. Probala sam nositi te neke "longete", to mi nije nikako pasalo.
Pokušat ću opisati vježbe, iako ne znam baš hoću li uspjeti. 
Vježbe su se sastojale iz toga da sam za početak stavila dlanove na podlogu ispred sebe, zadržavajući jastučiće dlana na podlozi uz podignut prednji dio dlana pod cca 45°. I onda sam isto tako zadržavajući jastučiće na podlozi zakretala dlanove u jednu stranu, pa u početnu, pa u drugu stranu pa u početnu. Meni je to izgledalo glupkasto, al stvarno sam osjetila da mi pomaže. Prošlo mi je, al ne znam nakon koliko. Ne podižem više dijete, osim kad padne jako, jer sad ima već 20tak kg  :Smile:

----------


## mejan

> Ja sam imala taj problem, iako nisam rodila (posvojiteljica), tako da sam skeptična prema povezanosti hormonalne slike s problemom. Naprosto sam dizala bebu palcima. Moja LOM me uputila na fizijatra, tamo su provjerili pokretljivost i zaključili da je sve ok jer imam dobru pokretljivost. Nisam nikakva mimoza za bolove, naprotiv imam problem što mi je previsok prag za bolove. Promijenila sam način podizanja djeteta koji je isključivao palce, a moja LOM mi je već na prvom pregledu pokazala vrlo jednostavne i odlične vježbe koje su mi pomogle. Probala sam nositi te neke "longete", to mi nije nikako pasalo.
> Pokušat ću opisati vježbe, iako ne znam baš hoću li uspjeti. 
> Vježbe su se sastojale iz toga da sam za početak stavila dlanove na podlogu ispred sebe, zadržavajući jastučiće dlana na podlozi uz podignut prednji dio dlana pod cca 45°. I onda sam isto tako zadržavajući jastučiće na podlozi zakretala dlanove u jednu stranu, pa u početnu, pa u drugu stranu pa u početnu. Meni je to izgledalo glupkasto, al stvarno sam osjetila da mi pomaže. Prošlo mi je, al ne znam nakon koliko. Ne podižem više dijete, osim kad padne jako, jer sad ima već 20tak kg


ajme hvala ti!!! 
meni je fizijatrica rekla da niti slucajno ne vjezbam i ne masiram a ja s bebom od 10 mj i ne mogu mirovati. tim vise sto bih se jos gore osjecala nakon sto bih skinula ortozu, kao da mi je ruka atroficna i onda bi jos jace bolilo..
ne, ni ja to ne povezujem s hormonima jer se meni to javilo 5mj nakon poroda i tocno zbog istog takvog podizanja djeteta (drzanje glavice palcem) i pritiska dojki prilikom izdajanja! samo zivim u manjem gradu i nemam previse izbora fizijatra, bila sam do sad kod dva (privatno + bolnica), cekam red kod treceg (isto u bolnici, red se ceka mjeeeseecimaa) i narucila se privano kod ortopeda. valjda ce me netko znati uputiti bolje od samo injekcija kortikosteroida  :Sad:

----------

